# CZ 75 Compact 40 issues



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello all. I wanted to see if I can get some insight into the problems I am having with my new pistol. About 2 months ago I bought a CZ 75 compact 40. The first couple of hundred rounds functioned fine but the latest 200 I put through it have brought up some issues with the gun.

The first and most disturbing problem is the gun's tendency to fail to feed the last round from the mag. The bullet nose tends to get jammed above the breech rather than entering it. The rim of the cartridge is still being held by the mag feed lips and the slide is about .5" or so from closing. This has happened many times when shooting Winchester FMJ for practice. I can't for the life of me figure this one out.

The second problem is that as of today the slide now does not stay open after the last round is fired. IT used to work fine but every mag full I shot today did this. There seems to be no indication on the mag follower or the slide lock as to why this is happening. This is with either mag I use.

I figure this will likely require a call to, and likely a shipment of gun to CZ but wanted to see if anyone else has heard of this.


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

Well..... upon close inspection under magnification, I now see the problem with the last shot hold open. Both the slide stop and the notch in the slide display obvious signs of deformation where the two pieces contact each other. Instead of both parts meeting squarely, they each have a bit of angle now. I'm really surprised there is enough forward motion in the slide, at that short part of the stroke before it catches, to have caused such damage. Regardless, this one's gotta go back to CZ. If I can get any macro photos to post here, I'll show you what I found.

I don't know if this has any correlation to the last shot fail to feed issue but I guess that is a moot point now. Given the damage to the notch in the slide, I imagine they will replace the gun. Can't just replace the slide since the slide, barrel and frame all have the serial.


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

I sent the pistol to CZ and received it back within a week. IF nothing else, they are prompt. But they also managed to eliminate the problems from my pistol. The work the did included:

1. replace slide stop
2. debur and square the notch in the slide where the stop catches
3. replaced magazine springs with custom Wolff springs
4. tweaked the magazine feed lips
5. polished the chamber

I have since put about 150 rounds though the gun without a hitch. I hope the fix holds but have no qualms about sending it back to the again should the need arise.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm glad you got it fixed.

Congratulations.

:smt1099


----------

